# I miss my girl Pip so much.



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Pip died on Wednesday. I feel as if I can't get it together. She was just a baby and I sent out this email to some friends, so I thought I would share it here as this forum is also a big part of my life in rescue- 

To my friends and rescue buddies-
D.D./Pip is gone.
She was the dumpster puppy from Winston Salem who came to me by chance and I was holding her for another family. As things go, the day before they were to adopt little Pip, the husband was laid off from his job. So, she stayed with me waiting on her forever home. Just the other day Eric told me, "Angie, I know it is going to be too hard to let Pip go, so it looks like we have another dog". Duh. Pip was to be my puppy. The cutest, feistiest 3 pound puppy you could ever have the pleasure of meeting. She gave her roomies a run for their money always up for a game of chase or biting them on the butt. Even though she was the smallest of them all, she was (or seemed to be) very healthy. She had only been with me for a few weeks, but in that time, she earned bed privileges and slept between me and Eric every night. She was one of those "heart" dogs people tell you about.

She came down with pneumonia on Sat and I took her to the vet. Her chances were pretty good. Eric and I took shifts with her- he was up until 4am and I took over after that. For those of you who know my husband- this has never happened with any other dog! Sun she went to a cookout with me and I took her everywhere I went. If she wasn't allowed, she was so tiny that I would hide her in my shirt or coat pocket.

This morning I made her an appt at the vet for 930 as she seemed to be having mucus in her chest. I didn't know how bad she was cause she carried on like the litle trooper that she was. I picked her up from my bed a few minutes before we were due to leave and she did not seem right. I called the vet hysterical and ran out the door at that moment. Drove over 90 mph thru town (in a 35) with flashers on, the whole while I was giving her mouth to mouth and driving with my knees.......she didn't make it.

I just want you all to know that I am having a very difficult time. This is the first dog, pup or other, who has ever died in my arms. I am absolutely devastated. So are Eric and the boys. But, I know life will go on. I just don't know how much more rescue I am up for. Seems the older I get the more my heart breaks. And, right now it is so broken that I can't even see beyond my grief. So, if you don't hear from me for a while, this is why. I realize that life is not fair, but couldn't I get a little break from time to time? 

Take care and God bless.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Though we have had to put down three animals in our life together here, it is hard to imagine what you have just gone through. Our thoughts are with you in this time of sorrow.

May Pip run free while he waits for you at the bridge.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending you prayers for some peace and comfort today even in the midst of your intense grief. Pip was obviously so loved and spoiled, she took such joy in what you gave her. May your heart begin to heal in time, and may you remember that Pip had a life filled with love and cuddling, companionship and family.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

My deepest condolences on the loss of this baby. It just tears your heart out.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pip. She sounds like she had a really wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, sweet Pip.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sad for you.


----------



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

God Bless You for all of the love and care you gave sweet Pip, as you have also been so blessed to have her in your life. I have so far had 2 beloved cats die, one in my arms, and I hear you when you say that the pain and sadness can be unbearable. Just get through this next minute and then the next, you will be ok. We buried my last cat in the yard and for a long while I would put fresh flowers on her grave everyday and sit and talk to her and ball my eyes out. It seems like being able to do something for your pet on a regular basis helps because we are so used to caring for them everyday, this is another means of caring for them. Also to just let yourself feel all of your pain and to express it............Much much love to you, Jenna


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss and that it happened in your arms. I would take comfort that Pip was in your arms and I know you might not feel your have love for another dog but in my opinion you have an amazing about of love for dogs and that will never go away. 
Blessings


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Earlier, before your post, I wrote a post which I once again deleted. I do that more frequently than not. There are pictures I can hold but not look at, places my mind will go but I won't open the door and grief so intense I'm afraid I'll fall in and not find my way out.

I don't have a dog. I don't have a dog now. These are words forming a sentence for most but I can't get my mind around this. If you ask me why I don't have a dog, I'll tell you what I tell those who keep asking me and looking at me and waiting - it's because my Angel says I have to wait, that I'm not ready yet. I may move. I may foster only. And the truth...I've allowed grief and pain to reshape who I am. 

Last night, I dreamed of a beautiful white GSD puppy. Sitting down looking up at me, playful - I think he's walked through my dreams recently at least once before. Before Po passed, I dreamed each night of standing with him at the vet's office. I thought it meant he was going to be okay but it meant he had to leave. And my velcro dog, Holly, my beautiful girl is just behind me, isn't she? Rooing and prancing... but no, she's not there, I just checked again.

I'm perfect in public - you'd never know. It's here where I find solace and allow myself to break down once in a while. Like now. Here at germanshepherds.com where so many understand and would help me, I'm sure, if they could. But I do find help here - a place to look at pictures of happy times, rejoice with proof of life and healing and just one more successful save. There are people who share and kindred spirits whose words I echo so many times as I read their posts. And there are people who listen and really do understand. One of the most important things I do here is laugh - dogs sleeping on their heads, puppies on the attack, children with their guardians, stolen slippers, chewed up remotes, and a moose and fox thrown in along the way.

Then I read your post and I hear myself again in your words. There are precious special lives that will be waiting for you to come back into the fold. Please don't be gone too long. We need you.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

two years ago I woke up to my gorgeous black GSD, 8 months old, dead in his crate. died of a heart attack- a genetic defect. my youngest-dead with NO WARNING. It was one of the darkest times of my life. i was inconsoleable for three weeks. The people here were very supportive. My best friend called me every couple hrs for a few days becuz i was so bad off.
horrible things do happen, to dogs, to children and to adults. It is normal to grieve and you must. you love that dog forever and my advice to people is eventually you get another dog. I got a mutt from the shelter only three weeks after Cesar's death. Travis is mama's boy and will be two in June. He has been the perfect dog and yes, he filled a void from losing my puppy, he was like a stuffed animal as a puppy, I never put him down.
I'm sorry for your loss, losing a young dog is added pain.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear that.







May Pip rest in peace.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

my heart feels for you and you are in our thoughts and prayers. take comfort in knowing you did what you could and you gave Pip the love she needed for the time she had on earth. you made a difference and she died in loving arms. she knew she was loved and cared for. bless you for caring.


----------

